# curb alert



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*curb alert,dammaged/gone*

anyone in need of a projection tv ,someone threw one out and the sign on the front says FREE AND IT WORKS i guess some one got a new tv for x mas , i dont need it . its in the dvp and lawrence are 
let me know 
tom


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

tom g said:


> anyone in need of a projection tv ,someone threw one out and the sign on the front says FREE AND IT WORKS i guess some one got a new tv for x mas , i dont need it . its in the dvp and lawrence are
> let me know
> tom


I'd bet he just brought a LCD TV this morning... crazy sales at Canadacomputers today


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

never mind some asshole just kicked the screen in ...... sorry gang ...........


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Boy, some people are complete retards 

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*yup*

totally agreed ..


----------

